# What breed is this beautiful baby and do you think his ears will stand up?



## Ohhleexoxo (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello I'm going to be adopting this beautiful baby but I wanted to get some thoughts on what breed you think he may be and if his ears will stand. The rescue is putting his age around 3 months. These photos are from a video of him running around so it's hard to tell about his ears! I can also email the video since I can't upload it! Thanks!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Love his coloring! Looks big. Enjoy!


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like a Dutch Shepherd. But we need more pictures for better guesses ?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Might be a dutch shepherd but also might be a mix with another brindle breed plus shepherd. What is the story behind this dog? Where is the dog located?


----------



## Ohhleexoxo (Feb 18, 2015)

This is his shelter picture from when they pulled him. This was the only picture of him they had at the time and he already had me in love with him! Not sure of his back story, I'll ask when I pick him up this weekend. What do you guys think of his ears? Do you think they'll stand? I know its kind of hard to tell with these pictures but the whole time he runs around he holds his ears back. Once he sits pretty his one ear goes up.


----------



## Ohhleexoxo (Feb 18, 2015)

Some more pictures from the video I have


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Pictures are not that great. One of the last postings, his snout looks huge which makes me think GSD mix. Dutchies are more fine featured. Could be a GSD/dutchie mix, but really it is just a guess as it is with the ears. Unless you know the breed or the mix, just guessing what the ears will do. It is a crap shoot so be ready for up or down. Also, if he is dutchie, be ready for a boat load of energy and potential for reactiveness.

Good luck to you.


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

To me, his head is very German Shepherd. He might be a GSD/Dutch Shepherd mix. I'm not expert, though. But I'd say he's got a good deal of shepherd in him.


----------



## Ohhleexoxo (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone  unfortunately these pictures are from a video and are all I have right now but will post an update when we pick him up. I'm hoping that since his ears perk up when he sits pretty that maybe his ears are starting to post up but only time will tell.


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

I am looking at the paws... don't look like Moose paws that big breed dogs usually have. And I will bet my bottom dollar he is way way past 3 months of age. Just because one ear is drooping doesn't mean he is a baby.

But he has an interesting color, he will probably be 50-60lbs full grown. Judging from the snout he has some GSD, but my fear is the other half might be pitbull.

I am sorry, but I am not a pitbull fan. 

What is most important is temperament, run some checks to see if he is calm tempered.
Check youtube for videos on how to, or you can pay a professional trainer to come along. 

I personally would never adopt a shelter dog, because without knowing the heredity of the dog - for joints, hips, temperament of parents, etc getting a dog is a liability. Yes you might get lucky and get a sweet dog. But I feel it is akin to: Yes it is possible, but how often do you actually find $100 dollar bills blowing on to your driveway?


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

OMG he is super cute. :wub:


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I personally would never adopt a shelter dog, because without knowing the heredity of the dog - for joints, hips, temperament of parents, etc getting a dog is a liability. Yes you might get lucky and get a sweet dog. But I feel it is akin to: Yes it is possible, but how often do you actually find $100 dollar bills blowing on to your driveway?[/QUOTE]


I personally have only had shelter/rescue dogs and all of them where $100 dollar bills!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Kinda look like a dutch shepherd... have you been taking pic with a potato ? ;p cause even the shelter has better camera than you or at least can hold the camera steady hahha


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Big Brown Eyes said:


> I personally would never adopt a shelter dog, because without knowing the heredity of the dog - for joints, hips, temperament of parents, etc getting a dog is a liability. Yes you might get lucky and get a sweet dog. But I feel it is akin to: Yes it is possible, but how often do you actually find $100 dollar bills blowing on to your driveway?


I've got two shelter dogs and a rescue dog. I personally don't buy dogs from breeders anymore.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

To the OP - Have you met the dog? All I see is that you have pictures, nothing about seeing the dog to check him out in person.


----------



## Ohhleexoxo (Feb 18, 2015)

Unfortunately we have not met him in person yet because he's a five hour drive away. Yes I know I'm crazy for adopting a dog I've never seen before! But after seeing the video I fell in love with that face! I guess once we go to pick him up I can make the final decision since we haven't payed them yet. And I already have two shelter dogs and I love them like my own children so getting a mixed shelter breed isn't an issue


----------



## Ohhleexoxo (Feb 18, 2015)

More pictures! What do you think??


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Ohhleexoxo said:


> More pictures! What do you think??


Oh what a sweetie! I'm with you, feel a little like I'm looking right into his soul. The eyes are everything with me. This pup's reaching out big time for someone to love him.

Bla Bla about "don't know what your getting".... Hybrid vigor is a proven fact. I'm not a fan of Pitts either and he could be GSD/Pitt but - I had a GSD-Am Strat Terrior for 14 years and she was a wonderful loving dog, BUT she did not tolerate any other female dog EVER and she killed a male dog that got onto our property when she had a litter.

I would inquire if you have other dogs as to possible Pitt or Am Strat before making a decision....


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

I say gsd / dutch mix.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Ohhleexoxo said:


> Unfortunately we have not met him in person yet because he's a five hour drive away. Yes I know I'm crazy for adopting a dog I've never seen before! But after seeing the video I fell in love with that face! I guess once we go to pick him up I can make the final decision since we haven't payed them yet. And I already have two shelter dogs and I love them like my own children so getting a mixed shelter breed isn't an issue


If that makes you crazy, I am crazier. I adopted two out of state shelter dogs, sight unseen - one from SC, and one from KY. The SC dog was delivered on transport to my front door. The KY dog was transported to a drop off point about two hours away. I met them, when they got here. It was a done deal. I wouldn't trade either of them for the world.

A decent shelter can give you a pretty good idea of temperament, as well as any possible issues. Mixes are always a guess. Who cares? That is a gorgeous pup. I say, "Go for it!"


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Just want to add - Nothing about that puppy screams pit to me. I definitely see some shepherd. What about Mountain Cur? I don't know what state the pup is coming from, but mountain curs are pretty common, in some areas.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sure this can work out just fine. But it seems odd to declare yourself "in love" with a dog when what you have is photos. (You are in love with the photo. You do not know, have not met, the dog.) I also am confused over people not looking near to home first but looking 5 hours away and then decided this is the dog they must have when they haven't met the dog even once. When you are just going by the photo it is doubly hard to speculate on the mix. - And looks alone are not the best basis for guessing the parentage. Don't know if it was this board or not but someone had an adopted bitch give birth -- although the mother was clearly a PB GSD, the pups looked nothing like a GSD.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

People fall in love with dogs over the internet all the time! No one has to justify to anyone why they fall for a certain dog!

And we don't know this dog is a Pitt/Mix but my first Dogs were a Bull Mastiff/APBT/Lab mix and a Boxer/Pitt mix and both those dogs loved people! I never gave a second thought to letting them meet people which is what they loved to do! MY OS WL GSD...yeah...not so much!

I understand why people get PB's and I understand why people get rescues, some of us are flexible some of aren't. I do both myself but...

Last I looked there was no shortage of kid threatening,owner threatening, growling, snapping PB GSD's on here!

Let he who's chosen breed is without sin ...cast the first bone! 

Just saying!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

middleofnowhere said:


> Sure this can work out just fine. But it seems odd to declare yourself "in love" with a dog when what you have is photos. (You are in love with the photo. You do not know, have not met, the dog.)* I also am confused over people not looking near to home first but looking 5 hours away *and then decided this is the dog they must have when they haven't met the dog even once. When you are just going by the photo it is doubly hard to speculate on the mix. - And looks alone are not the best basis for guessing the parentage. Don't know if it was this board or not but someone had an adopted bitch give birth -- although the mother was clearly a PB GSD, the pups looked nothing like a GSD.


I can clarify this for you, easily. I live very close to Baltimore City. Our shelters are full of pit bulls. I have nothing against pit bulls. I know some very nice pit bulls. It is not my breed of choice. Poodles are also not my breed of choice, so if my shelters were fully of poodles, I would also look elsewhere.

Annie was 2 years old, when we got her. My son had never had a puppy. He had seen some hound mix puppies at a rescue event. We don't see many puppies in our shelters and definitely not hound puppies. If one popped up, it would get adopted quickly. Southern shelters, however, are full of hounds of all types. Tons of beagles and beagle mixes. My boy was 3 months old and already on the euth. list. The shelter was quite happy to allow my out of state adoption. Having him transported from SC to MD was a no brainer.

A littler of 8 week old GSD, or high content GSD puppies in a KY shelter? That ain't happening around here either. I applied for any of the three females. Didn't matter which one. I'm easy like that. BTW, one of our local shelters transports puppies and other very adoptable dogs from WV. They go like hotcakes here.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't see any pit in your new baby. I think GSD/Dutch shepherd or Mountain cur/GSD. I am leaning more towards the mountain cur/GSD mix due to his very sweet, very floppy ears. Just as a fun guess, I don't think his ears will stand, but keep us updated









Mountain Cur is the first pic
GSD/dutchy is the second
And Dutch shepherd is the third pic.
(Found all of these pictures on the internet, thank you Google  )


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Dutch Shepherds are rare in the US and the chance that one crossed with a GSD accidentally is remote, especially for a pup this young showing up at a shelter. Most likely a cross between all the dogs roaming the streets in that area. Just happened to look like a cross between purebreds.
Hope the blind date turns out OK.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I see mountain cur mixes come up in shelters in KY and TN. My friend, in TN has a mountain cur mix. There are a lot of PB dogs, unspeutered dogs, hunting dogs and livestock guardian dogs, in those areas. I could see these mixes happening, intentional, or not.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Just because a dog is brindle doesn't make it a Dutch Shepherd mix. There are plenty of common breeds that are brindle who are roaming the streets like Wolfy Dog said. That dog looks suspiciously pit bull-ish. Don't look for zebras when you hear hoofbeats.

And there is no such thing as _hybrid vigor_ and that is a proven fact. UC Davis did a study with 90,000 dogs over 15 years, and there was no difference between purebred and mixes in incidence of inherited disease. 

Veterinarians question validity of hybrid vigor in wake of study - VIN


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

OP, I hope you meet this pup and really fall in love. You can never tell for sure what a mix is. In my hound mix, I see beagle and JRT. I doubt either parent was purebred. This is just the breeds I see in him - appearance, personality, and breed traits. Pictures can be very deceiving in even trying to guess the breed. Just go with your gut. You will know if it is right.


----------



## Ohhleexoxo (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone! We're thinking about everything before taking the drive. I love that face of his but I'm honestly not sure considering we've never met the pup before. I'm sure he has a great desposition after watching the video of him but I do want more of a shepherd type dog so now I'm not sure if he's what I really want after seeing more pictures of him and getting everyone's opinion. He does look more mountain Chr the more I think about it. He's coming from Georigia if anyone is wondering. And I have searched around me but I can't seem to find anything. Hmm... I don't know...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Don't settle for what you don't want. That wouldn't be fair to you or the dog. This little pup deserves to be loved for who he is. Where are you located?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't really see GSD, pit, or Dutchie jumping out. Dutchie is highly unlikely as they are more rare here and have some rescues that pull them, plus they are typically a much darker brindle or black. For a shelter dog, I think some kind of hound or cur mix is highly likely. Lots of breeds can be brindled like that....greyhound, whippet, mastiff, various hounds, various terriers...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My personal trainer once said, "if you want a German Shepherd (yes, he actually mentioned that breed), don't settle for a German Shepherd mix because you will always be eyeing the purebred German Shepherds afterwards."


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> My personal trainer once said, "if you want a German Shepherd (yes, he actually mentioned that breed), don't settle for a German Shepherd mix because you will always be eyeing the purebred German Shepherds afterwards."


Wolfy Dog - excellent comment by your trainer. However, I have found through my life, people that have been exposed to GSD X's more than the real purebred. It is the GSD's dominance and quality that seems to "shine thru" other breeds that attracts people eventually to the purebred GSD .... (Famous fence hoppers and resultant litters) introduced many to the GSD...:laugh:

IMHO experience, most see first the mix GSD and come to love the qualities of a GSD before they take the leap to a full blooded GSD. It is a progression, not a "disappointment" until they find the right breed for themselves. 
Amazing how many fences those boys have hopped!:shocked:


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

Big Brown Eyes said:


> I personally would never adopt a shelter dog, because without knowing the heredity of the dog - for joints, hips, temperament of parents, etc getting a dog is a liability. Yes you might get lucky and get a sweet dog. But I feel it is akin to: Yes it is possible, but how often do you actually find $100 dollar bills blowing on to your driveway?


My dog is a shelter dog and he is at least a 100 dollar bill. Lot's of shelter dogs are 100 dollar bills. 

And there are more ways to tell the age of a dog than just his ears. I'm sure the people at the shelter have a good idea of how to judge a dog's age.


----------



## Kaiibrena (Mar 17, 2020)

Ohhleexoxo said:


> Hello I'm going to be adopting this beautiful baby but I wanted to get some thoughts on what breed you think he may be and if his ears will stand. The rescue is putting his age around 3 months. These photos are from a video of him running around so it's hard to tell about his ears! I can also email the video since I can't upload it! Thanks!


My puppy looks just like this. She is a malinois shepherd mountain cure mix with heterochromia. I’d be happy to show you


----------



## Kaiibrena (Mar 17, 2020)

My baby is a Malinois shepherd mountain cure mix with heterochromia. If anyone needed a reference to what a curr shepherd mix looks like along with a picture of her sibling


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He looks like a pit mix based on body shape and coat. He might be the best dog ever, but I would never get a dog with an unknown history and breeding without meeting him first.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread is from 2015 and the OP has not been active since then.


----------

